# [SOLVED] AVG &amp; MSEssentials



## mikebl (Dec 16, 2008)

Can AVG and MSEssentials b e running at the same time?

Thanks


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: AVG & MSEssentials*

Technically, they can. However, you should never have more than one AV package installed at a time.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: AVG & MSEssentials*

While you may not see any ill affects of running both at the same time, it's typically not a good idea. You could disable the active scanning of MSE and use it for just passive scanning.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: AVG & MSEssentials*

It is always a bad idea to run them both at the same time. They will interfere with each other, slowing down your system and will not provide the protection that just one provides.

BG


----------



## mikebl (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: AVG & MSEssentials*

Thank you, everyone.


----------

